# My Sexy Hot Girlfriend Fishing Lake Lanier & Catch a Huge Gar



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

I took my girlfriend out for a little striper fishing on Lake Lanier above Clark's Bridge on Sunday. We didn't catch any striper but we caught a few spotted gar including this monster which was quite fun. She's really getting into it!


----------



## Old Dead River (Aug 29, 2013)

nice catches


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

Old Dead River said:


> nice catches



Thanks Man!


----------



## Stumper (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice catches! CongratulationS on the nice fish & your pretty lady!


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 29, 2013)

AWESOME VIDEOOOOOOOOO!!!! Y'all make a great team  and a beautiful fish!! How many GoPros do you have in your arsenal now?!  That was FUN to watch!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Aug 29, 2013)

Gar????  I didnt see no stinking gar.


----------



## The Builder (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd say you two were formed for each other. Great video. Awesome catch.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I like the PAT and release.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> AWESOME VIDEOOOOOOOOO!!!! Y'all make a great team  and a beautiful fish!! How many GoPros do you have in your arsenal now?!  That was FUN to watch!



Thanks Betty! I was only using two GoPros that day one on the front and one on the back. Also had two sound recorders going a Canon Rebal T5i and my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active. Mixing it up a bit! I started with 6 Gopros, down to 4 now and only 2 are reliable. I've been lovin your videos too


----------



## kingofthehill (Aug 29, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## kingofthehill (Aug 29, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I like the PAT and release.



She likes to pat every fish we catch. I was really surprised she wanted to touch it's teeth.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

Buck Nasty said:


> Gar????  I didnt see no stinking gar.



Keep watching. It'll pop up sooner or later


----------



## flip0302 (Aug 29, 2013)

So, if a feller post a link to check out his Sexy, Hot, Girlfriend...and I do, and I agree with him, is that right?
I do, and decent Gar.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

Stumper said:


> Very nice catches! CongratulationS on the nice fish & your pretty lady!



Thanks bud!


----------



## shane3fan (Aug 29, 2013)

Its a good thing neither of you crave attention.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

flip0302 said:


> So, if a feller post a link to check out his Sexy, Hot, Girlfriend...and I do, and I agree with him, is that right?
> I do, and decent Gar.



Aint nothing wrong with that


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 29, 2013)

Your videos are entertaining during the long work day. Nice work. You sure put in alot of effort to make a good video.

Oh no, there may be a proposal video coming?


----------



## Gotfive (Aug 29, 2013)

Were you in the video too?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gotfive said:


> Were you in the video too?


Yeah, getting in the way


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

fishingdave said:


> Your videos are entertaining during the long work day. Nice work. You sure put in alot of effort to make a good video.
> 
> Oh no, there may be a proposal video coming?



Thanks! I hope you can watch with sound while you are at work. Some of the things that comes out of my girls mouth are hilarious! Proposal video?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 29, 2013)

shane3fan said:


> Its a good thing neither of you crave attention.


If you want to give him the business, have at it, but other than that ....keep quiet


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

Gotfive said:


> Were you in the video too?



I was! and there was a fish in the video too.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

shane3fan said:


> Its a good thing neither of you crave attention.



You might be right about that. Every couple of hours my girl asks me, "has there been any new comments on the videos?" lol


----------



## dsgbqc (Aug 29, 2013)

What do you do for a living? I want to be like you when I grow up.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lmbo.. Yeah I wouldn't be able to fish much juss sayin. Cool video and big fish..


----------



## Butterbean79 (Aug 29, 2013)

I enjoy your videos , keep it up !!


----------



## suuntov (Aug 29, 2013)

Great video!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

shane3fan said:


> Its a good thing neither of you crave attention.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

dsgbqc said:


> What do you do for a living? I want to be like you when I grow up.



I make videos for you guys and gals to watch! 

I also own a few companies I started a long long time ago.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Lmbo.. Yeah I wouldn't be able to fish much juss sayin. Cool video and big fish..



Me too! That's why you don't see me catching many fish these days...


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

Butterbean79 said:


> I enjoy your videos , keep it up !!



I appreciate that, excuse me, we appreciate that


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

suuntov said:


> Great video!



Thanks bud!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice gar. Loved the prop wash shot. Looking forward to more videos. Ya'll make a good team.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 29, 2013)

It scares me when she holds the rod. I am just waiting for it to get jerked in the water.


----------



## EClass (Aug 29, 2013)

JLClark said:


> Thanks Betty! I was only using two GoPros that day one on the front and one on the back. Also had two sound recorders going a Canon Rebal T5i and my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active. Mixing it up a bit! I started with 6 Gopros, down to 4 now and only 2 are reliable. I've been lovin your videos too



What is going on with your GoPro's that you only have (2) reliable? 

We only use one and we have exchanged it (3) times since January. That was the one and only protection plan I have ever bought and have got my $60 worth out of it. Camera starts to act up. I bring it in with paperwork and walk out with a new one. No questions asked!

Just curious if we are having the same issues?

Nice Gar too!


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> It scares me when she holds the rod. I am just waiting for it to get jerked in the water.



That's almost happened quite a few times! Seems like when a fish starts rippin drags she freaks out and tries to hand it off to me. She's getting better with each trip though.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice gar. Loved the prop wash shot. Looking forward to more videos. Ya'll make a good team.



Thanks! I like that shot too. I was happy to have hit the camera on first try. Working on a trout video right now.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

EClass said:


> What is going on with your GoPro's that you only have (2) reliable?
> 
> We only use one and we have exchanged it (3) times since January. That was the one and only protection plan I have ever bought and have got my $60 worth out of it. Camera starts to act up. I bring it in with paperwork and walk out with a new one. No questions asked!
> 
> ...



I just found out it's the software update. The camera would freeze up and I would loose the video and I couldn't figure out why. GoPro came out with an update and it screwed everything up. I'm still using the GoPro2s. Waiting for the next version of GoPro3s before I make the switch.


----------



## shane3fan (Aug 29, 2013)

JLClark said:


> Thanks! I like that shot too. I was happy to have hit the camera on first try. Working on a trout video right now.





can she wear a blue bikini for the trout video? 

I hear that helps with the fish catchin--just sayin.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 29, 2013)

shane3fan said:


> can she wear a blue bikini for the trout video?
> 
> I hear that helps with the fish catchin--just sayin.



I'll see what I can do


----------



## littlejon (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice catch, I would not throw that one back.


----------



## fotoguy (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome JL, hope to get out on Juliette this weekend. Haven't had much time to fish this summer, but that is about to change. Love the videos man!!!


----------



## Todd71673 (Aug 29, 2013)

Another nice video JL! I liked that not only does Kerry (sorry if I spelled that wrong) touch the teeth of a gar which is something I still haven't done after catching several, but she also knew what pliers were and was a capable fishing buddy to hand them to you quickly! Nice job Kerry!


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 29, 2013)

Big T little odd  Didn't you just learn what pliers were last week ?


----------



## AStrick (Aug 29, 2013)

Dude! 
That is one smoking hot fish!
Fo Sho!


----------



## Todd71673 (Aug 29, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Big T little odd  Didn't you just learn what pliers were last week ?



Says the fisherwoman who always needs them and never has them!


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 29, 2013)

*I got two pair now*

Ha!Ha!


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 29, 2013)

JL,Speaking of pliers, they should always be kept on the floor of the boat


----------



## Todd71673 (Aug 29, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Ha!Ha!



Well alright BB! They got line cutters on them too?


----------



## fburris (Aug 29, 2013)

Dang dude. Nice ride! The boat ain't bad either. Awesome video.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Outstanding video! Interesting on so many levels. Two thoughts I was left with were, " Now that's a nice catch". And, "Now that's a nice catch"!


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2013)

I came across one of your videos on youtube yesterday. I was thinking this looks like the same guy and boat but different...looks like you know how to find them.


----------



## JimC (Aug 29, 2013)

JL you say she is getting better? It seemed to me the way she was holding that pole a few times, and trying to put it down in the rod holder. Ya'll ain't fishing enough in the right fishing holes.
I'd say she's got a line you got a pole ya'll need to keep doing the fishing in the other fishing hole. 

PS nice video as usual.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 30, 2013)

You rule dude.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 30, 2013)

fotoguy said:


> Awesome JL, hope to get out on Juliette this weekend. Haven't had much time to fish this summer, but that is about to change. Love the videos man!!!



Thanks man! I haven't gotten out on the freshwater much this year either. Saltwater has been my thing lately. Maybe I've inspired you to make a video of you own?


----------



## JLClark (Aug 30, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> Another nice video JL! I liked that not only does Kerry (sorry if I spelled that wrong) touch the teeth of a gar which is something I still haven't done after catching several, but she also knew what pliers were and was a capable fishing buddy to hand them to you quickly! Nice job Kerry!



Carrie has been doing VERY WELL! I'm quite impressed. She had never even caught a fish before we met a few weeks ago. Now she has about 25 fish under her belt and is getting better and better each time. You can tell she's into it with all the questions she asks. I was a bit surprised also when she wanted to touch the teeth. I'm glad that fish was so relaxed about it, hard not to be when a pretty lady is touching your face  I like how she was clapping her hands  in anticipation of me bringing it aboard.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 30, 2013)

fburris said:


> Dang dude. Nice ride! The boat ain't bad either. Awesome video.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 30, 2013)

Tugboat1 said:


> Outstanding video! Interesting on so many levels. Two thoughts I was left with were, " Now that's a nice catch". And, "Now that's a nice catch"!



Thanks! You should check out the other 500 videos I have.


----------



## JLClark (Aug 30, 2013)

Sweetwater said:


> You rule dude.



No you rule for watching! Thanks man! Stay tuned for more!


----------



## s.anderson (Aug 30, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> JL,Speaking of pliers, they should always be kept on the floor of the boat



VERY True.

I've never been interested in gar until today.  I gotta admit, I believe I'd rather watch them be caught that catch them.


----------



## jr123 (Aug 30, 2013)

What type of rods and reels do you use, and what exactly do you keep in the black box in the front of the boat?


----------



## JLClark (Aug 30, 2013)

jr123 said:


> What type of rods and reels do you use, and what exactly do you keep in the black box in the front of the boat?



I use all Shimano gear. That was a Shimano Calcutta 700B and a glumis pelagic rod. The waterproof black box contains all my camera gear.


----------



## AlanShort (Sep 3, 2013)

Great fish, not sure if it's a spotted or long nose gar but if it's a spotted gar it's the biggest I've ever seen! Probably a record, congrats


----------



## 2degrees (Sep 5, 2013)

I would love to see her catch an Amberjack.


----------



## Big Dank (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey man I love fishing just as much as anyone but the truth is you have a beautiful smoking hot lady. Compliments to you for that.


----------



## 2degrees (Sep 7, 2013)

I watched several of your videos... Do you have to retrain her how to fish each time you go?


----------



## work2play (Sep 7, 2013)

2degrees said:


> I watched several of your videos... Do you have to retrain her how to fish each time you go?


----------



## Hill202 (Sep 12, 2013)

I think it's time for another video.


----------

